# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Ради чего готовы отказаться от секса женщины и мужчины

## Irina

*Ради чего готовы отказаться от секса женщины и мужчины* 

Американские ученые университета Нью-Джерси провели исследование на тему, что людям заменяет секс и что они предпочитают вместо секса...

Для большинства женщин выбор между сексом и новым гардеробом решился в пользу обновок.
Более половины опрошенных женщин предпочли отказаться от секса на 15 месяцев в обмен на полностью обновленный гардероб, а 2% из более чем 1000 опрошенных женщин готовы отказаться от секса на три года, чтобы заполучить новые наряды.

По данным исследования, 61% опрошенных женщин заявили, что их сильнее расстроит, если испортится новая вещь или любимое платье, чем жизнь без секса в течение месяца.

Исследование показало, что для многих женщин покупки и одежда - заменители не только секса, но и отношений с противоположным полом вообще. Женщина в возрасте от 18 до 54 лет в среднем носит любимый предмет гардероба 12 с половиной лет, что на год больше, чем в среднем длятся самые долгие отношения.

Почти три четверти опрошенных (70 заявили также, что верят в любовь с первого взгляда в поисках одежды и покупают понравившеюся вещь иногда без примерки, при этом не ошибаясь. Что касается любви, то только 54% верят, что возможно влюбиться с первого взгляда.

Почти половина из женщин (48, принимавших участие в исследовании, чувствуют себя увереннее в платье, которое подчеркивает их сексуальность, чем рядом с супругом или партнером.

Между тем, в Великобритании социологи выяснили, ради чего готовы на всю жизнь отказаться от секса мужчины.

Оказалось, что 30% британских мужчин готовы отказаться от секса на всю жизнь в обмен на 1 миллион фунтов стерлингов (около 2 миллионов долларов). 9% согласились пойти на такую жертву лишь бы ни дня в жизни больше не работать. 3% британцев готовы отречься от секса ради того, чтобы их футбольная команда выиграла все возможные первенства. Не кажется ли вам, что это слишком высокая цена даже для ярого футбольного болельщика

1 % мужчин признался, что готовы отказаться от секса на всю жизнь ради бесконечного запаса любимого алкоголя, еще один 1% мужчин будет воздерживаться всю жизнь, если одну ночь проведет со своим кумиром. 

*А вы можете отказаться от секса ради чего-то?*

----------


## Irina

> Для большинства женщин выбор между сексом и новым гардеробом решился в пользу обновок.
> Более половины опрошенных женщин предпочли отказаться от секса на 15 месяцев в обмен на полностью обновленный гардероб, а 2% из более чем 1000 опрошенных женщин готовы отказаться от секса на три года, чтобы заполучить новые наряды.
> По данным исследования, 61% опрошенных женщин заявили, что их сильнее расстроит, если испортится новая вещь или любимое платье, чем жизнь без секса в течение месяца.


Ужас. Я бы на такое никогда не согласилась. По-моему  обновки вообще невозможно ставить в противовес сексу. Тут даже сравнивать что лучше и нужнее невозможно и противоестественно. А вот по поводу того, ради чего я бы отказалась от секса - не знаю. Пока я не нашла такой причины.

----------


## Sanych

А ещё можно отказаться от секса с одной женщиной, ради секса с другой

----------


## Irina

> А ещё можно отказаться от секса с одной женщиной, ради секса с другой


Ну или отказаться от секса с одним мужчиной ради секса с другим))) 
*Sanych*, ты гений. Вот об этом я как-то не подумала)))

----------


## ПаранойА

Мда.. так мало надо мужчинам Великобритании.
А Американским женщинам только шмотки подавай.
Ужасно!
Деградация!

----------

